# Curtis Inglis' Custom Retrotec 29er Speedhub Tandem...



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I had the honor of meeting Curtis Inglis this past weekend; he and his crew were camping a few spots down from us, and this nifty bike is what caught my attention and lured me into his campsite to ask questions.

Honestly, I noticed the Tandem first, the Speedhub second, and didn't even catch on that it was a 29"er until he pointed out the rear rim was a Mavic A719 touring rim -- the same model I recently retired from my Buzz Bomb.

Curtis switches between singlespeed and Rohloff, and chose the geared option for Saturday morning's race (results HERE if you're interested).

Not too much utterly remarkable in the build that you can't see in the pictures I've attached. He says he has had no issues with his choice of rear rim, which of course is forced to run 32 spokes due to the Speedhub.

You'll notice in the last photo that the Speedhub's anti-torque tab was welded on at a later date, and works in conjunction with a OEM2 axle plate. I didn't ask why he opted to go this route instead of extended dropouts mated to an OEM1 axle plate, but Curtis discussed the placement with Thomas from Rohloff before proceeding, and received his blessing.

Also worthy of note is the rainbow discoloration of the rear rotor. Just because. I'll have to ask Rohloff if they're going to venture into the 220mm realm.

His choice of 38x15 gearing results in a 2.5:1 gear ratio, a bit above Rohloff's legal limit. Combined with the 10% gearing penalty of the larger 29" wheels, I have to wonder if he wouldn't want something a tad lower. Then again, the time on course he posted was just fine (I think we can all agree to disregard Mark Weir's result?), and I'm absolutely positive the man knows exactly what he's doing.

Enjoy.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Great find Nate, it looks so clean and simple, love that 29er rear wheel so close to the frame and bottom bracket..

Curtis used to have that same tandem and run it as a single speed, even race it..

Ps: I don't know if is a visual illusion, but I think the cranks are out of face by one teeth, what do you think..!?


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, it's a great bike. (That's my Ford Exploder in the background) Another quality, innovative, and unique build by Curtis Inglis. I'll let him know that you appreciated it! 

-B


----------

